# 1911 lubricant



## Ready 2 Hunt (Aug 20, 2011)

Just bought my first 1911, already scared more will be necessary. What gun lube does everyone use on their slides? What other parts do you lube? Thanks for info


----------



## sdions (Aug 20, 2011)

i use white lithium grease on my slide.  other parts just get #9


----------



## fishtail (Aug 20, 2011)

Man I've had some real bad experiences with white lube on firearms and boat parts, please stay away from that stuff. Takes a couple of years using it to see all the problems. 

I've got to the point to use most anything, just make sure the oil is doing it's correct thing for the location needed. 

Problem is you need to find the best lubricant for your purposes. 
I'm reloading with Blue Dot and it is real dirty but at least it prompts me to clean the thing. I get away with using stuff like 3in1 on the major moving parts and Rem Lube or #9 on the others. 
WD40 is at best used a good wash down, not as a lubricant.

If you have an air hose available, some of the light oils would be fine for the entire job. Just scoot off the excess with the airline.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 20, 2011)

White lube is an excellent grease in a closed environment like where seals are involved. But in an open environment it tends to accumulate everything around it.
In a situation where firearms are involved it will catch and keep dust, dirt, powder residue, metal shavings, etc. It will get to the point that it appears to expand where applied. It's just all the trash it's accumulated that will give this appearance. 
It will get to the point of a gummy and gritty appearance and feel when it draws all this stuff to it.


----------



## LRanger007 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have used military LSA lube for 40 years on every gun I have.  It prevents rust; keeps barrel fouling to a minimum and it does not collect dust.  Usually you can find it in Shotgun News or Cheaper than Dirt.


----------



## larrypeters83 (Aug 20, 2011)

ill give you a good tip here.....

when it comes to lubricating 1911's, you absolutely cant beat castrol high mileage automatic transmission fluid.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 20, 2011)

LRanger007 said:


> I have used military LSA lube for 40 years on every gun I have.  It prevents rust; keeps barrel fouling to a minimum and it does not collect dust.  Usually you can find it in Shotgun News or Cheaper than Dirt.




Yep...


----------



## klwehunt (Aug 21, 2011)

x2 on theLSA


----------



## no clever name (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep 1911's are fun, start saving up for either more guns, upgrades or ammo.

Here's a good article on lubes, I used to spend a lot of money on lubes until I read this.  Like LP said above auto tranny lube is good stuff and a quart will last a long time.  

http://grantcunningham.com/lubricants101.html


----------



## thedirtyshame40 (Aug 24, 2011)

I had a shop teacher, while in high school, that was a petroleum jelley freak...All tools in the shop were rust free and well lubed.... Taking a page from his advice, I have lubed my guns with petroleum jelly for fifty years and more...  It has worked for me......
 Put a light coat on then rub most off.....Lub and no rust....


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 24, 2011)

Can't go along with patroleum jelly, it's water based. I use Castrol gun oil, and White Synthetic grease.


----------



## thedirtyshame40 (Aug 24, 2011)

Michael; I don't think so but I'll check that point out......I stored several guns with PJ while I was in Army..... When I retrurned I wiped and brushed them and they were the way I stored them......No rust, and lubed


----------



## thedirtyshame40 (Aug 24, 2011)

OK... It is not water base or soluable in water..
petroleum jelly. It is colorless, or of a pale yellow color (when not highly distilled), translucent, and devoid of taste and smell when pure. It does not oxidize on exposure to the air and is not readily acted on by chemical reagents. It is insoluble in water. It is soluble in dichloromethane, chloroform, benzene, diethyl ether, carbon disulfide and oil of turpentine.[3][1]


----------



## Deano (Aug 26, 2011)

break free


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Aug 27, 2011)

Eezox


----------



## Clarke123 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Eezox



X2 - It has a GREAT REPUTATION for RUST PREVENTION and "drys" to a non-oily finish that doesn't collect dust and crud.

Where are you getting yours now?
Midway used to carry it but I haven't seen it there lately!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Aug 28, 2011)

Clarke123 said:


> X2 - It has a GREAT REPUTATION for RUST PREVENTION and "drys" to a non-oily finish that doesn't collect dust and crud.
> 
> Where are you getting yours now?
> Midway used to carry it but I haven't seen it there lately!



I get it at my local shooting range. Picked up a quart last time I went in and shouldn't run out anytime soon.


----------



## Clemson (Aug 31, 2011)

Use a good quality gun oil on your 1911.  Hoppes, Breakfree CLP, RemOil -- they are all fine.  Oil everything on the gun except the grips.

If it is not formulated for guns, I don't recommend that you use it.  This includes petroleum jelly and ATF. I have seen ATF gum up the firing pin channel on a Glock so bad that it would not fire.

Clemson


----------



## redlevel (Sep 6, 2011)

3 in 1 Oil works as well as anything.

The 'oil snobs' will soon chime in and tell me how wrong I am.  I think a whole lot of those folks are the same ones who order their coffee beans delivered straight from Colombia, or where ever. 

I like Maxwell House.  Been drinking it for 45 years.  See no reason to change.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Sep 6, 2011)

I'll accept your conclusion. Glad your weapons were not damaged. I'm no authority on patroleum jelly. In fact I was using it on the1911 I carried off duty when several of our firearms instructors informed me it was "water based" and a poor idea. [They examine, and have to approve off duty weapons before we qualify with them, and observed the petroleum jelly residue.] One of them gave me a tube of white synthetic grease I've used since along with Castrol  Gun Oil.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 9, 2011)

redlevel said:


> 3 in 1 Oil works as well as anything.
> 
> The 'oil snobs' will soon chime in and tell me how wrong I am.  I think a whole lot of those folks are the same ones who order their coffee beans delivered straight from Colombia, or where ever.
> 
> I like Maxwell House.  Been drinking it for 45 years.  See no reason to change.



My grandfather used 3 in 1 oil... if I don't have Hoppes available I revert to using that. Now days I have an endless supply of CLP, so I just use that.


----------



## resacareb (Sep 12, 2011)

I use slip 2000 and Slip EWL Extreme Weapons Lube both are great best I have found


----------

